# TTOC stand update! Quay For Your Car (Poole)-Fri 29th June



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

See page 5 for final arrangements for the night!!!!!

Update regarding the TTOC stand - it looks like we'll be able to have 6 cars on the stand, and no more.

I have marked up the first 6 cars than stuck their hands up on the attendance list below. If you do not (at this time) have a place on the stand, please please do not think you can't still come to the event - there is plenty of room on the quay for all of you so you shall go to the ball!

Please can I ask those with stand places to let me know as soon as they can that they will still be attending and also that they want to be on the stand - remember - if you are on the stand you need to be there promptly at six, and stay until the end of the evening! There will be stand passes issued, and only those cars displaying one will be allowed onto the stand.

I'll be talking to Chris again towards the end of next week so watch this space for the next update, and it you fancy coming along but haven't put your name down yet, there is still plenty of time.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=262524 (Stu's original post)

Hi all,

As Stu mentioned in his earlier post I will be picking this one up. I've been in touch with Damien, the new South Coast rep and he'd like me to carry on as well.

I have now made contact with Chris at Poole Audi, and the good news is we shall go to the ball! Chris has confirmed we will def be able to have a club stand/display at this years event, although we don't know how much room we'll have yet. Places will clearly be limited on this and will be offered in the order below (order of posting) however we want as many TT's as possible at the event as a whole so there's no limit!

We had nearly 100 TT's last year, so let's make 2012 the year we get 100+. 

I've logged the interest of those who repsonded to Stu's post (need to be a current TTOC member on 29th June to be on the stand), however as above the event itself is open to *all* TT's so even when the stand is full there is plenty of room for all!

This is a great event if you've not already been. The whole Quay gets closed to all but TT's and Poole Audi do us proud with some grub (free hog roast last year), and there are plenty of pubs, restaurants and takeaways right on the quay. Great atmosphere, and can't be beaten if the weather is good.

Let me know if you're interested and whether you have a preference for a covetted space on the stand, or whether you're happy to just park up so you can come and go when you please.

1. TT_RS TTOC Stand - confirmed
2. TT K8 - TTOC Stand- confirmed
3. Gazzer (if possible - not on stand therefore)
4. Zebedee - TTOC Stand - confirmed
5. T3RBO 
6. Amaranth - TTOC Stand - confirmed
7. NaughTTy - not on stand
8. j8keith - TTOC stand - confirmed
9. TT4PJ - TTOC stand - confirmed 
10. denviks (happy to not be on stand)
11. Diveratt - not available for stand
12. rob.b - now 1st reserve stand
13. ArcticFox - now 2nd reserve for stand
14. MarTTY
15. cabbey
16. mr d wells
17. McKenzie
18. OeTT

Also attending (not on the TTOC stand);-

non member robokn
non member Rob2130
non member delorean
non member MTTTS
non member sixohsixone

Stand places have been confirmed, and as above were done on a first come first served basis. Stand passes will be issued. Please remember you will need to be in the TTOC on 29th June to be on the club stand.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

K8.....coveted space hun as i am staying in hotel for the week end, if u need deposit just shout and will forward the dosh


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

We might come down to this  Been a while since I've done the Quay event and now my brother lives the other side of Southampton, we have easy accommodation so could make a weekend of it 

Would be great to be on the TTOC pitch but I'll confirm that we are definitely coming before I nab a place


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Kate, please put us down for this provisionally as we hope to make it.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Put us down for the stand Kate. We will probably come down for a couple of days and stay in a hotel as neither of us have seen anything of Poole.
TT4PJ and Jackie


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

since its just down the road i will pop down for the day.... im happy to park up in the rable outside :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Put us down for the stand Kate. We will probably come down for a couple of days and stay in a hotel as neither of us have seen anything of Poole.
> TT4PJ and Jackie


I was going to say that I could recommend the Mansion House, although it's four or five years since we stayed there. Cooked breakfast was one of the best I've ever had ... But it appears to have been renamed as the Hotel du Vin & Bistro. Can't tell if it's the same management.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We're 10% towards the 100 in one day - and that's just from on here!

Keep 'em coming - not sure how big the stand is going to be but I guess no more than half a dozen at best, so there will no doubt have to be some sort of picking nearer the time - I think we should go for perhaps a coupe and roadster in MKI and MKII if we can and a qs ideally if we're restricted to 5

What does everyone else think - clearly the organisers might be after something specific as well that we'll need to take into account?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think we really need to know how many cars they will let us have on the stand Kate. When I've organised this in the past we just had a first come first served policy which seemed fair at the time, but it's up to you really. I think if people are eager enough to get their names down early then they should be given first bite of the cherry.  Then again, in those days there wasn't the variety of models that there is now!


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Great work - keep them coming!

I'd love to see a big TTOC stand this year. I need to get together with Poole Tourism and sort out arrangements for space.

I'll let them catch up this week though as we were only down there last week (with the rally cars and A1) for Rallye Sunseeker. It's a shame we couldn't get enough of you for the following day (at Somerley House) as it was superb and the other owners clubs were asking after you.

We obviously want the event to keep getting bigger and so we have some plans...


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Stand for me Kate please.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like it's all systems go for us on this so place on the stand would be good if possible


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Might pop along about time I won car of the night again :lol: :lol:

If people are staying over may well do and have a few beers


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> I think we really need to know how many cars they will let us have on the stand Kate. When I've organised this in the past we just had a first come first served policy which seemed fair at the time, but it's up to you really. I think if people are eager enough to get their names down early then they should be given first bite of the cherry.  Then again, in those days there wasn't the variety of models that there is now!


I wholeheartedly agree it should be first come first served, as anyone who has read the current UD thread will know.

That is how I would like to operate the stand, and as confirmed by Poole Audi we're hoping for a big stand anyway so hopefully we won't need a reserve list :wink: .


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Kate can you stick me on the list too sounds like fun. 
Kevin


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great - it is! That's 13 now folks so keep 'em coming.......

Oh and don't forget - it's FREE!!!!!!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just incase any of you other folks are thinking of staying over for the night or night's. I have found a good site on the interwebby thingy to book a room on the quay at The Thistle Hotel. Saved over £60:00 by not booking direct with them and here is the link to the site.

http://www.hotels4u.com/HotelInfo.aspx? ... 10&tabid=3


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

K8 just realised this is a friday not saturday evenTT......can you alter my status to a maybe. as i normally do fitting on a friday and can run late so may not make it


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Tina and I would like to come to this event if that's ok and would love to be able to be on the stand!. I'm off that day. Rob


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

rob.b said:


> Tina and I would like to come to this event if that's ok and would love to be able to be on the stand!. I'm off that day. Rob


That's 14 on the list now!


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Kate. Please put me down for a Club space. Also Craig ( C6PYM) It's brilliant event. Took the R8 down last year. Good fun! Thnx xxx


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Little update for you all and it's good news!

I spoke to Chris at Poole Audi yesterday and he has reassured me we will def be able to have a TTOC stand/display this year! We don't know how much room we'll have yet - there is a meeting next week about the event with Poole Tourism that Chris will be attending, and he'll feed back after to me, but we're all systems go. I picked up 4 flags from Ultimate Dubs on Sunday in the hope we could put them up, and thanks to Chris and Poole Audi we will be able to.

Keep the names coming though - room will be strictly limited on the stand and places will be offered in order of expression on here (already got 14 possibles), but don't think you need to be on the stand in order to attend - there's plenty of room for all! Chris and I have agreed there will need to be some additional passes for stand cars to display to show they have a place, but more will follow on this when we've thrashed out the details a bit more.

Roll on the summer!


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Kate. We are a definate for this day and have even booked accom nearby. Looking forward to it, Rob and Tina


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

rob.b said:


> Hi Kate. We are a definate for this day and have even booked accom nearby. Looking forward to it, Rob and Tina


Hi Rob & Tina, you won't regret - just gotta hope we get good weather now!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a little update for you all - I haven't forgotten this and have emailed Chris for an update. Will feed back when I hear.


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

hi
me and sandra should be able to make it what time does it start about 6

clive


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Clive,

Yes, it's usually about 6pm. I'll have more details when I have spoken to Chris again.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Please check out the OP for an update regarding the TTOC stand.

Plenty more places available at the event if you've not got your name down yet.........


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Very exciting although my bonnet stays firmly shut! Definitely not got shiny innards!
Going to book hotel for Friday night now.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Kate, we still plan to be there if you have some space.
Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

Thanks for putting us on the stand, we will really look forward to that!

Good mini cruise today going on the cheddar/Weston cruise!!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry cant join you this year - off to a family wedding in Aberdeen.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Hotel booked, TT now taxed, cleaned and polished and even had the wheels off and Hoovered the wheel arches!!!! . " What's that dear, I am a sad b**#~/^". :lol:
Early days yet but looking forward to it now so lets hope the weather perks up for us.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in replying Kate - we're 99% but just wanted to confirm with my brother that we have a bed for the night! He's being a bit slow responding to voicemails :roll:


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

would love to come along,if not working to far away!,should b ok. :roll:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Attendee list updated! Keep on coming - plenty of room for more!


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

I think i am a member?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

mr d wells said:


> I think i am a member?


Hi Mr D! Not according to your profile - did you get any emails telling you how to display your sig etc? pm Andrew (Wallsendmag) if in doubt. Gladly move you up the page if you are.

Hope you enjoyed Sunday?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Now confirmed 100% Kate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Kate ,David is a very new member  David can you add your TTOC banner to your signature and post here please

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6#p2202766


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Is this even on over the weekend or just the Friday?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gforce said:


> Is this even on over the weekend or just the Friday?


Just the Friday


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Bummer working


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gforce said:


> Bummer working


Bit of a drive from here though


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

TT K8 said:


> mr d wells said:
> 
> 
> > I think i am a member?
> ...


hi,kate,i enjoyed sunday very much thanks to all that made it happen..
ill try and sort me sig out [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

mr d wells said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > mr d wells said:
> ...


i cant do it, [smiley=bigcry.gif] its saying it cant find server when i click on the link in the email eerrrr :x


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer working
> ...


Looks like it would be worth the trip had a look at a few photos from last year and I'm never free on Wednesday's to come to the local meet 
It is a very long drive I'd have to stop for the weekend!


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi... Count me in... !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mr d wells said:


> hi,kate,i enjoyed sunday very much thanks to all that made it happen..
> ill try and sort me sig out [smiley=book2.gif]
> i cant do it, [smiley=bigcry.gif] its saying it cant find server when i click on the link in the email eerrrr :x


Have a look at this thread viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

you copy and paste the code in the email into your signature , simples


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gforce said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Gforce said:
> ...


We're stopping over on the Friday night. Good excuse for a weekend away - lovely part of the country. You in then?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

delorean said:


> Hi... Count me in... !!!


You're on the list as a non-TTOC member - if you do join in the meantime let me know and I'll bump you up,


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


No I'm working friday unfortunately


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I usually agree with the idea of first come, but this does seem very heavy on the MK1 front. It's a shame that the MK2 isnt being represented very well. Shouldnt it be 3 or 4 of each? Rob


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Rob,

At the moment there are 4 x MKI and 1 x MKII confirmed, however the first and second reserves are both MKII (one coupe and one roadster). I'm still hoping we will be able to have 8 cars so this would give us 4 MKI and 3 MKII and whatever the 3rd reserve is (not checked yet).

I did consider picking the cars but this caused so much fuss when it was done for Ultimate Dubs that I decided to go with first come........ Besides, it's not like UD where when we have the 5 that's all folks - all the cars will be there, and the TTOC stand will I'm sure just be a very small part of the overall display of 100+ (fingers crossed) TT's of all variants.

We just need weather like this!


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Kate
Just confirming that Gary and I will still be there (without R8). disappointed not to be on the stand but understand first come first served. Should still be good fun though. We're also staying over (in Southampton) and heading off to Goodwood on Saturday 8) Look forward to seeing you there x


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Dawn,

Yes, should be a good night - and you never know a place may yet come available on the stand.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

TTOC standees!

If you haven't already (and thanks to those who have), please can you let me have your address and mobile number. The first is needed so I can send the stand passes out when I get them - remember - no pass, no stand!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I should be around for this one.

Cheers.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I should be around for this one.
> 
> Cheers.


Attendee list updated!

Come on - we've not filled that quay yet!


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Going to be there this year ,looking forward to it.Praying for some sunshine?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Look forward to meeting you. As for the weather, hopefully it will be a tad kinder to us than it has over the last few weeks. 8)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Morning Kate
I'll try to get off work early and come up. 
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Kate,

I'm going to give up my place on the stand. We'll still be there but we might have to get off early so will let someone else have an opportunity to get on the club pitch


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for that as I was feeling very guilty about being one of the last folks on the stand after seeing Kate was giving up her place.
All' 8) s well that ends well.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Will defo be there in a mini convoy from Torbay with Kev and possibly Ant. Will park up with the rabble  
Stewart


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Back from our holiday now and looking forward to Poole which is less than a week away now!

I've had the stand passes through but luckily didn't get chance to send them out as I see we have a change to the running.

I was hoping we could get on site a few minutes early to set up the stand, but this is not going to prove possible. The earliest we can get on site therefore is 1800, but I think we should be there as close to then as we can.

I also tried to get an electronic version of the information sheet we are handed on arrival so we could complete them ahead of time, but this was a non-starter as well - so please remember to bring a pen!

What I suggest therefore for the evening is as follows:-

TTOC stand members:-

*Please can we meet at Poole Audi at 1730*. Passes will be handed out then. I will pm you all my mobile number, so if you think you're going to be late please can you let me know. We also have to transport the 4 club feather flags to the site, but hopefully I've blagged a lift for them in one of the Poole Audi vehicles if needed. If coupe owners can fit at least one in though instead it would be appreciated so we maintain control of them (Poole Audi will have their own pressures when they get there and we can't expect our flags to be their top priority - but they will be ours!).

Non-TTOC attendees:-

As above, you will not be allowed on site until 1800, so if you get there early you will be turned away and asked to come back (like we were last year at 5 minutes to 6). The Poole Tourism officials will then direct you into the site and hand out the pass/ticket for the hospitality on the Poole Audi boat. Do pop over to the stand though and say hello - I don't think you'll be able to miss it!

All we need now, is some decent weather!

I look forward to seeing you all next Friday, thanks for coming, and I hope you all have a great night.

And remember - this is a FREE event, and it's not too late to pop your name down, or just turn up on the night - as long as you're in a TT - you're in!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Looking forward to it and let's hope we get some warmer/drier weather! 8) 
It is 4.7 miles from Poole Audi to the Quay, takes 11 minuets and here are the directions.

Poole Audi Dorset
582-600 Ringwood Road
Poole, Dorset BH12 4LY
01202 775050

1. Head northeast on Ringwood Rd/​B3068 
0.1 mi 
2. At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit and stay on Ringwood Rd/​B3068 
0.3 mi 
3. At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto Old Wareham Rd/​B3061 
0.6 mi 
4. At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto Dorset Way/​A3049
Continue to follow A3049 
1.6 mi 
5. At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto A350
Go through 1 roundabout 
1.6 mi 
6. Turn right onto Holes Bay Rd/​A350 
49 ft 
7. Keep left at the fork 
0.2 mi 
8. At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto New Orchard 
443 ft 
9. Continue onto Old Orchard 
0.1 mi 
10. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto The Quay
Destination will be on the right 
476 ft.

If you see a load of expensive looking yachts your in the right place.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Be very careful with the speed camera between Audi and the quay :!:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Someone to follow please from Poole Audi


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Amaranth said:


> Someone to follow please from Poole Audi


+1


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OK if I join everyone at Poole Audi (even though I'm not on the stand)?. I'll follow at the back and park on the street when we get there


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hi team,

All is sounding well - the weather doesn't sound that bad and we already have over 60 of our customers cars confirmed (most just turn up on the day), plus you lot. I'm sure we can smash the 100 car target!

Just to clarify the directions (they appear a tad out of date):

Our site entrance is on the side (Mannings Heath Road), so you would be better off turning left out of the gates (tricky getting out right), next left onto Ling Road and straight on at the roundabout onto the slip-way (Dorset Way).

Carry on down the dual carriageway until you see the firewtation on your right, turn left at this roundabout on to Holes Bay road. Straight on at the roundabout (by McDonalds).

As you enter the 30mph speed limit (careful of that camera), you will actually want to be in the right hand lane (marked with a boat if that helps) as they changed the roadlayout. Take the 3rd exit (follow that boat on the road) onto West Street.

Take the next left (at the traffic lights) onto New Orchard Street - Over the mini roundabout.

Those of you on the stand can then go straight ahead to the roundabout where you will be displayed, but there is no entry to the quay from this roundabout anymore (all one way), so this MUST be just after 6.

The rest of us need to turn right at the traffic lights onto the olf High Street. Follow this to the end and turn left on to the Quay.

As mentioned before there is no entry before 6 for health and safety reasons. The road is closed at 6 and so this is when you and us too are allowed to arrive to set-up.

Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hopefully I will be there with my new Titanium exhaust vroom psssst :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
My missus has asked me a question.... Is there a dress code for the evening especially for when on board the boat?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bit hard to drive in, Phil there is no dress code just dress for the weather not the occasion


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Kate have sent you a pm with info on the "Quay for my Car" info sheet to put in your dash. Like you said easier to fill out before hand .
Regards Rob
Anyone else requiring send me a pm with email and can send form as pdf.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Hopefully this will not be required for the night then.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We were close to it last year! We were camping and it was chucking it down in the afternoon, but luckily bucked up for the evening.

Rob - do you mean I don't get to wear my ball gown after all? (thankfully!)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

K8 I for one will not be in a Ballgown, not a pretty sight


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh I don't know - go lovely with the orange (reaches for bucket.....)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Might not be orange car is in the body shop as we speak


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Changing colour Rob or damaged?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Wait and see Paul 8) :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Pink to match the dress!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not pink most certainly hero here


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well the day has finally dawned, and at Bristol at least it's blowy and showery - let's hope it's more settled tonight in Poole.

We'll be setting off from Bristol at midday so get to Poole in plenty of time. If anyone wants to tag along, we'll be at the Aspects Leisure Park, Longwell Green at 1200, but I won't be hanging around long so please be prompt.

Don't forget, even if you have not already put your name down, it doesn't matter - just turn uop at the Quay at 1800 to enjoy this free event. We are confident there will be over 100 TT's there!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well it's currently sun and cloud looking out my window (I'm about 1-2 miles from Poole Quay). Should be the same for the rest of the day


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Car is polished, waxed, tarted up and shiny ready for tonight [smiley=sunny.gif]

Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Dont you`ll make it rain  .
Looking forward to it missed last year.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well done Phil, pity there was nothing match on offer, I feel tonight the event lost it's spark, still managed to make three scouts night bu letting them climb all over the car for the publicity shots for Poole Audi :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Kate for organizing the event this evening, great to catch up with everyone, hope to see you all next week. 
P.S. have a word with the weatherman for next weekend this evening was a bit chilly


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Another thanks Kate, for your efforts and for Das Buch! 
Stewart

So who won the prize for most pork rolls eaten?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not me - just managed to squeeze one in before it all went. Very nice though!

Thanks to everyone who turned up - sorry I didn't get to meet everyone, although I expect I did bump into some of you and didn't realise!

Thanks also to Chris and all at Poole Audi - hope you get better wather next weekend Chris for your big day. It was certainly a bit nippy last night - glad we weren't camping this year!

See a lot of you next week at Gaydon!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We are back in Brum now and have to say it was a great night and good to see so many TT's. It was also so good to have met so many of the owners.
Sorry that we did not join in with the cruise... That was my fault as I get very sea sick and it looked a little choppy out there.
Kate, please allow Jackie and myself to thank you and of course Chris at Poole Audi and his team for all the work that was put into this.
As there has not been many pics posted here, we have sorted a few out for you that we took. If anyone would like their plate removed then let me know.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Kate for organising the evening
Whilst a bit nippy and windy, the downpour we are having here in Oxford tonight held off last night in Poole!  
See everyone next Sunday


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Thnx to everyone for a fab evening in Poole. Poole Audi did a great hospitality job and well done Kate  Great to see so many different lovely TTs Alas can't make Gaydon next weekend but hope you all have a good time x


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Few more piccies of the day. Finally got round to loading them!

Phill and the car of the evening:









Hubby being a bit arty:









His favourite car of the night:









First prize for the dirtiest (had just been to IOW Festival):









One of the stand:


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

A big thank you to everybody that attended the event - the weather put a real dampner on the event, so I think we only made it to 59 :-(

Those who came out on the boat afterwards will surely agree that it was a bit rougher than we would have hoped, but still good fun.

The atmosphere didn't seem the same this year, maybe the weather caused some of that, but either way we'll have to work on that next year. It is looking like next years event will be held on the 30th August. We will be working with a local hotel to provide some parking for after the event to enable more to come out on the boat afterwards. We'll also have a firework display for the boat trip, so fingers crossed for some good weather!

Thanks again for all your support


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Kate for organising. Shame I didn't get to meet most people but I guess it wasn't the best weather and, as mentioned above, it certainly didn't have the spark of previous years :?

Congrats Phill on your win!

I'll post some pics when/if I get time later this week


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My pics as promised - please let me know if you want your reg removed or would like a full res version 

























































































































































































































qS attracts a good looking bird!


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Poole Audi said:


> A big thank you to everybody that attended the event - the weather put a real dampner on the event, so I think we only made it to 59 :-(
> 
> Those who came out on the boat afterwards will surely agree that it was a bit rougher than we would have hoped, but still good fun.
> 
> ...


Sounds exciting. Can't wait. Any excuse to mix boating with TT


----------



## Lexie (Oct 19, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> My pics as promised - please let me know if you want your reg removed or would like a full res version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! As a forum newbie I am delighted to see that you managed to catch a picture of both me and the front wheel of my baby (parked opposite the vibrant orange one) on the Quay. Wish I had joined the forum sooner as I was on my own that night and it would have been good to have people to chat to. Next year...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lexie said:


> Yay! As a forum newbie I am delighted to see that you managed to catch a picture of both me and the front wheel of my baby (parked opposite the vibrant orange one) on the Quay. Wish I had joined the forum sooner as I was on my own that night and it would have been good to have people to chat to. Next year...


Hey Lexie,
Which one are you in then?! I'll see if I can find any pics of your car with more than just the front wheel in them!


----------



## Lexie (Oct 19, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> Lexie said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! As a forum newbie I am delighted to see that you managed to catch a picture of both me and the front wheel of my baby (parked opposite the vibrant orange one) on the Quay. Wish I had joined the forum sooner as I was on my own that night and it would have been good to have people to chat to. Next year...
> ...


Hiya 

If you go to the pic with the bright orange one, there is a black edition roadster HG12 FRO opposite. Mine, HJ12 WEX, is parked directly behind it. I shall post pics of mine soon, once I am back from business and can log on to my lap top.

Thanks, NaughTTy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just checked and can't find any more of your car Lexie - sorry


----------



## Lexie (Oct 19, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> Just checked and can't find any more of your car Lexie - sorry


Nevermind, thank you for looking though . I shall just have to add my own...


----------

